# Indoor Snow?



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

This year I am not going to be able do my own haunt, but i'm volunteering at the local Jaycee's haunted house. I had the idea of a sort of Snowpocalypse, but have no idea how i might pull off a snowing effect indoors on a low budget. Help!

-Noah


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

How is it going to be used and in how big of an area.


----------



## RFSystems (Jul 29, 2012)

You should take a look at Allen's post on his Ice Snot Gore... http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29761&highlight=allen
could be helpfull...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

N. Fantom said:


> I had the idea of a sort of Snowpocalypse, but have no idea how i might pull off a snowing effect indoors on a low budget. Help!
> -Noah


White flour and a sifter:jol: Throw in some glitter for sparkle.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.americandj.com/ProductDe...gory=Fog_Haze_Machines&txtSearch=snow machine

this might work...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> White flour and a sifter:jol: Throw in some glitter for sparkle.


I think they use powdered sugar because its whiter then flour.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

This snow will actually be falling onto patrons, so that's probably a no to any type of consumables.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Fantom, check out this site, I remember seeing something around Christmas were a design team used fake snow outside that will biodegrade....maybe something like this would work????

http://www.starlight.com/artsnow.html


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might consider using instant mashed potato flakes. It's what they used for the movies, including "It's a Wonderful Life". Biodegradable, non-toxic, the right size and color, and inexpensive. You can use white batting material to give you snowy "ground cover" for areas you want to look snowed in or covered with snow.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure when I was at Universal Studios last year, they used soap suds for snow (in one of the Harry Potter rooms, a spell was cast that made it snow)


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

QDance said:


> I'm pretty sure when I was at Universal Studios last year, they used soap suds for snow (in one of the Harry Potter rooms, a spell was cast that made it snow)


Speaking of Universal and snow, I noticed at Universal Studios Hollywood once that accumulated snow on some awnings looked like paper mush/pulp that was sprayed or caked where needed then painted (or bleached first).


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

The movie industry uses paper snow.

http://www.excelfibre.com/products/snowcel/
http://www.mtfx.com/tvfilm-snow.html


----------

